# Emaciated German shepherd taken from home



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This dog is doing well at the shelter and putting on weight will be put for adoption soon. A lucky dog to be rescued and saved- with that happy expression looks like the dog knows this to be.








Emaciated dog rescued from Long Island home


An emaciated 5-year-old male German shepherd was found in a home on Long Island.




www.google.com


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

No doubt the owner will have some excuse for "why" this happened....how anyone can do this to an animal and watch it slowly happen day by day by day I can't wrap my brain around....punishment is never more than a slap on the wrist and what makes dogs special is they never seem to hold any "ill will" towards humans--I know because I've had a few.....just gratitude to the next human that treats them good...amazing...


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Feel bad for the dog :<


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Poor guy!! So glad that he is out of there.
And yes, it's hard to imagine how somebody could have let him get to that state...every rib showing :-(


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Such a sweet face. He looks more like a 5 month old than 5yrs. He’s going to be beautiful once his heath and body condition is restored.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Now that dog is skin and bone. 
Glad he is out of there. Hope he is heading for a good life.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

There are some sick people out there.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Who ever reported this “person” did these dogs such a world of good. These dogs are very lucky.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How can anyone do that?


----------

